# How would you approach this?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's good that you worry about the horse but, unfortunately, it's really not anybody's business what she does with her own horse providing that he's still being well cared for. There might be some underlying reason for the horse being kept inside and not turned out such as IR or Cushings (which are not uncommon in draft crosses) where he can't have green grass. There may be some other really good reason that he's kept in, you just never know.

I encourage you to ask her if she wants to ride with you, if for no other reason than to make a new horse friend at the barn where you'll have your horse. One can never have too many good horsey friends. If you hit it off and find her company agreeable, you might just ask her one of these days without making it sound accusatory.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not really any of your business.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You don't know for sure why he isn't allowed outside. He could very well be on stall rest at a Vet's instructions and his owner just said "he needs to stay inside" to the employees and left it at that. 

Or her horse may run through fences making it un-safe for him to be outside. I have a horse that picks fights OVER the fence. If my BO wasn't willing to work with me and move all the other horses to different turnouts so he shares a fenceline with nobody, he'd still be on stall rest! 

It's HER horse and the care of HER horse is between her and the BO.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, um I know it's none of my business thank you very much, I was hoping someone might know of reasons why, that's why I said I was not certain of why he stays in and that she might have a legitimate reason for it. I was only going by what I was told. The horse looks really well cared for, overweight but healthy enough from a visual. Really I was just curious as to why this seemingly healthy horse may be kept in, over fed and under exercised. I was trying to think of ways to befriend this person, not judge her. And yes, in a way it might seem that I'm judging, but I'm not throwing around insults about this person. 
Yes, I will ask her if she wants to ride out. I'm not going to bother her, nor am I going to complain to the BO, he's an old friend and he sees what's going on.

I have forgotten who posted it, but yes Cushings or some other condition may be the concern. Thanks for the insightfulness.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Delfina said:


> You don't know for sure why he isn't allowed outside. He could very well be on stall rest at a Vet's instructions and his owner just said "he needs to stay inside" to the employees and left it at that.
> 
> Or her horse may run through fences making it un-safe for him to be outside. I have a horse that picks fights OVER the fence. If my BO wasn't willing to work with me and move all the other horses to different turnouts so he shares a fenceline with nobody, he'd still be on stall rest!
> 
> It's HER horse and the care of HER horse is between her and the BO.


You're right, it is between her and the BO. I don't want to get involved, I was just asking if anyone might know why someone might do this......


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> It's good that you worry about the horse but, unfortunately, it's really not anybody's business what she does with her own horse providing that he's still being well cared for. There might be some underlying reason for the horse being kept inside and not turned out such as IR or Cushings (which are not uncommon in draft crosses) where he can't have green grass. There may be some other really good reason that he's kept in, you just never know.
> 
> I encourage you to ask her if she wants to ride with you, if for no other reason than to make a new horse friend at the barn where you'll have your horse. One can never have too many good horsey friends. If you hit it off and find her company agreeable, you might just ask her one of these days without making it sound accusatory.


Thanks, that's the kind of answer that is productive. And yes it's none of my business and I wasn't going to make it my business. I was just wondering if anyone knows of why someone would keep a horse in 24/7.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'm feeling kind of bad for this horse. Wouldn't you? How would you encourage this young lady to let her horse out to stretch his legs and get some fresh air?
> 
> **
> 
> Also, I don't want to fly to conclusions here, she may have a legitimate reason for keeping him in. The girls working at the barn said he's not sore or lame.


This is what you asked.. To which people replied. You didn't ask if there were any "unseen" circumstances that would prevent a horse from being t/o. 

I would be upset if a boarder asked me why I chose to do certain things with my horse... If I've made arrangements with my BO, that's between me and them. 

To answer your current question about whether there are extenuating circumstances that a horse would be kept in for... Yes. PurpsTank's horse is being kept in a good portion right now due to allergic reactions to bug bites. A horse may be recovering from a condition or treatment, or may be kept in to heal from an injury per the vet; not all injuries are perceptible at the walk, or may require a lengthy stall rest period even past when the horse would no longer appear lame - such as with suspensory issues. 
There are a zillion "legitimate" reasons as to why a horse may be kept in. 
The owner may simply prefer to not turn a horse out. Though I don't agree with it, it would be none of my business to butt in. 

It's nice of you to offer to ride with the owner, but I would suggest avoiding the turn out topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm not going to get in her business, it was just a passing casual remark as 'oh, why does this guy stay in, is he hurt' and quite frankly it is my business to a certain degree as I work at the barn 4 mornings a week....if you had a horse that needed to stay in, wouldn't you inform the BO and the staff? In this case the BO has no idea why the girl needs this horse in. Didn't really think I needed to get into this much detail.

And there could be legitimate reasons, and there probably is. If I find out, I will let you know.

Don't you think it's odd to keep a horse penned up in his stall 24/7 at a boarding facility and not inform the staff as to why? If it is a medical condition, don't you think it's prudent to tell the people who take care of your horse.

That's the whole scoop. Should have just written it all down to begin with.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Up to her. None of our business to know either, and I'm not sure it's prudent to share such information about a horse being boarded at the barn you work for, if you do find out the reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

The fact that he is only exercised at a light walk supports the idea that he might be coming off of an injury or in rehab, and the blanket supports that he might have allergies to bugs, either way it's really up to her whether or not she wants to tell you WHY she does certain things with him, otherwise all she NEEDS to tell you is what to do, if you work there (and work there in the sense that you're actually dealing with horses, not necessarily just clean up).


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the OP asked a legitmate question seeking information, and got some good information in return.

There is nothing inappropriate about her concern, her curiousity and no indication that she plans to do anything inappropriate. 

There is absolutely no personal or geographical information in her post.

Now, in most boarding barn situations I've been in, at least one boarder would have already been gossiping about how cruel and unreasonable the owner is, and a bunch of juniors would have started a bunch of inaccurate rumors about what disease was ailing the horse....

However, the OP is not doing that. She came her looking for reasonable, alternate scenarios and got them. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Maura, that was what I was aiming for too. It's a concerning situation.
He's the biggest horse in the facility, and he stands in his stall 23hrs a day! 

Referring to another poster, ummm the boarders don't tell me what to do (and if you think that being a boarder in a barn is a position of superiority over the staff, then you won't be much liked, nor will you be welcome for very long at any barn you choose to be a part of) the BO tells me what to do (although the BO knows me pretty well, this isn't a new barn for me, I've just been away. This has been a 10yr span of being friends and co-workers with the BO). The boarders don't need to treat me badly, I give them nothing to ***** about, nor do I give them reason to treat me as a subordinate, I am one of them too.

I have done nothing inappropriate, I just have never seen a situation quite like this before. Hey if you don't ask about things, how are you ever to learn??
Have you not seen anything odd or strange and had to know why or how something came to be the way it is? 

Essentially what I saw was what I got. Horse is as sound as they come, vet(s) and farriers have confirmed it for owner and BO. But apparently it's allergic to being a real horse, and is required to live its life like a lab animal. Sad situation for the horse indeed. I have lost much respect for the owner and will not be seeking a friendship or otherwise. 

No names, no address, nothing, nada, zip......


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> The fact that he is only exercised at a light walk supports the idea that he might be coming off of an injury or in rehab, and the blanket supports that he might have allergies to bugs, either way it's really up to her whether or not she wants to tell you WHY she does certain things with him, otherwise all she NEEDS to tell you is what to do, if you work there (and work there in the sense that you're actually dealing with horses, not necessarily just clean up).


Are you for real? Is that how you treat people who take care of your horses (if they were to ever be in a boarding situation) oh yes I'm humble enough to say that occasionally I pick up horse poop and yes I also get the privilege of riding the horses too (I don't see that as my right, it's a privilege to be trusted with someone else's animal) I have never had a boarder tell me what to do, I've had them ask very politely with pleases and thank-yous, like can you clip my horse, can you exercise my horse, all additional charges, and I am free to decline, as I am not bound to do these things by the BO. 

I also do believe, for the welfare of your animal you SHOULD inform the staff of any ailments or conditions, bad habits that your horse might have so that the staff can be aware and on the look out for problems that might arise. 
Having a good boarder/BO relationship is about communication, not secrecy, gossip, rumors and backstabbing.......and treating someone's staff like crap will only get you sent packing. Atleast at my barn that happens, we won't tolerate brats.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm honestly not sure how what I said was offensive. IF he was coming off of an injury or IF he had allergies to certain things and you worked at the barn it's a fairly easy connection to the fact that she needs to tell you what to do with her horse- so you know what special treatment it needs. Yes it would probably be beneficial to tell you why, but she doesn't have to if she doesn't feel like she needs to. I didn't mean to imply that boarders walk around demanding you do things for them or 'telling you what to do' in the sense of telling you how to do your job, just in that they NEED to tell you what special things their horses need done... so you know.

And I never said that's what I would do. ;D I said if _she_ doesn't feel the need to tell you, there's really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> The fact that he is only exercised at a light walk supports the idea that he might be coming off of an injury or in rehab, and the blanket supports that he might have allergies to bugs, either way it's really up to her whether or not she wants to tell you WHY she does certain things with him, otherwise all she NEEDS to tell you is what to do, if you work there (and work there in the sense that you're actually dealing with horses, not necessarily just clean up).


I'm quoting you, as you can see, don't want to get in a squabble. You state 'otherwise all she NEEDS to tell you is what to do'......well if her horse has some mystery illness, how am I to care for it when she is not there (which is approximately 165 hrs per week). I don't want to know her business, but when your in a job that requires you to maintain reasonable care of an animal it sure helps when the owner is open to the people who are caring for the animal. 

I would sure like to keep my lines of communication open with the staff and be friendly, helpful and cheerful.....heck they're taking care of my investment!

Perhaps I read your response in the wrong way......but believe me, there is so much more to this story that I cannot tell....it would boggle your mind.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it was just a miscommunication. Horse owners are fussy people, we can spout it until we're blue in the face that lines of communication SHOULD be kept open, and staff SHOULD know everything that is going on with the horses they're taking care of _but_ there will always be the horse owners who don't want to tell you any more than you 'need' to know to do what they think needs to be done.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, this ones a hard one.....it's not for me to solve - thats the owners job to figure out.......it's for me to tolerate...tolerating stupidity is not my strong point..:lol:


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I worked at a cutting/ training barn... Unless the horse was just in for starting, or a tune up (and wasnt a stud) they were USUALLY not turned out outside. We had the exception of the stud row with stalls with stud appropriate fencing (this is also a breeding farm mind you), but unless a trainee was able to nab an open spot then no outside turn out. IF a horse was in for show tuning/ showing purposes, these horses where kept in to prevent fading, hair pulling ,knicks and the like-often even blanketed because they HAD to look good for the cutting pen. On off days the horses that were not turned out outside were able to get some indoor arena freedom at some point throughout the day. I usually worked mornings, but on many occasions did the evening feedings for the b/o..thats the only reason I knew many horses where being turned out after i had left... because is definetly was not only done during the hours i was working.

If the barn you board at practices two different shifts (with different people) than its likely this employee doesnt know the horses WHOLE routine/story. Maybe the horse is light sensitive and gets turn out at night? there are alot of reasons why a horse wont get turn out... Also while working at this barn, if a client was asking me about a horse he had no business asking about (ie- NOT HIS HORSE), I would not give info out, because it wasnt my job, or business to do so.


I think if your that curious you should definetly just talk to the horses owner and see if she would like to ride out with you...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes Peppersgirl, there is only one 'shift' of workers, we all know each other relatively well. There is no miscommunication between the staff about this, it's just a super strange, weird and odd situation. It's not just turn out, it's all kind of strange behaviours and requests that are of no benefit to the animal...let me reiterate that this horse is healthy, there are no mystery illnesses or conditions......put it this way, would anyone with a little bit of sense stall their horse practically 24/7 and over feed the horse whom is already overweight to the point that the horse can't actually eat all the food and it is wasted and thrown out everyday?......it's mind boggling, but because I am trying to be sensitive to confidentiality etc etc I cannot go into too much detail......really it's mind boggling.
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I see...While I also don't agree that how this horse is being handled is "the right way"...he isn't being starved or abused...and they do take him out for walks. 

I notice you haven't mentioned any weird stall vises (pacing, weaving, chewing stuff up ect) which may mean the horse may be very well content with his situation. not all horses are hot heads that need a ton of exersize to stay sane..


he may just be the basset hound equine equivilant..


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

we're talking horse people here and horse people decisions. let's be honest - horse people can be, and often are, pretty nutty. that's probably the end of this story. :/


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

peppersgirl said:


> I see...While I also don't agree that how this horse is being handled is "the right way"...he isn't being starved or abused...and they do take him out for walks.
> 
> I notice you haven't mentioned any weird stall vises (pacing, weaving, chewing stuff up ect) which may mean the horse may be very well content with his situation. not all horses are hot heads that need a ton of exersize to stay sane..
> 
> ...


I certainly see where you're coming from, and as I say there are many many many things going on that I cannot divulge. There are vices.........no he's not being starved, he's being fed up like a thanksgiving turkey, a horse that's a little on the lighter side is better than a horse that's grossly overweight....blatant abuse is obviously not the issue here......it's quality of life......its pretty inexpensive to turn your Bassett hound horse out into a safe yard now and then....

You know, it's a mess.........


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a thought, maybe she had a bad experience with another boarding place similar to another forum member and she's taking EVERY precaution to keep it from happening again...at any rate it's her horse, though it would raise my curiosity as well.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

AbsitVita said:


> Here's a thought, maybe she had a bad experience with another boarding place similar to another forum member and she's taking EVERY precaution to keep it from happening again...at any rate it's her horse, though it would raise my curiosity as well.


You're right, and I've run many possibilities through my head before condemning this person to the trash can......however my impression so far is that she wants what she wants and she will get it through intimidation, whining and generally just screwing everyone over (it's a long story!) 

Staff have moved on because they refuse to deal with her......she will be politely told to leave soon I am sure.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think nearly anyone and everyone who has boarded somewhere has seen horses whose care they would find lacking, in one way or another. Since where I ride, the horses live outside 24/7 no matter the weather, ANY kind of all day stalling feels wierd to me. But, to someone else, seeing our horses out in the rain and snow, they must think we have rocks for brains to leave them out there. 
My point being, it's not uncommon for us horse people to judge each other's care standards. You might find yourself on the being judged end of that equation at some time. It can happen.

I do agree that it seems like a sad situation for the horse, and unfortunately, there is not much you can do since horses are "owned" by humans and subject to their whims. For your own protection, just tread very lightly becuase these kind of things invariably come back to bite you in the rear. Ask me how I know. (meaning I have made this mistake myself)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> put it this way, would anyone with a little bit of sense stall their horse practically 24/7 and over feed the horse whom is already overweight to the point that the horse can't actually eat all the food and it is wasted and thrown out everyday?......it's mind boggling,


Most people on this board advocate free choice hay. Free choice means that there is ample, with some left over so you know the horse is grazing all day. To many people here that is good practice. As the horse is stalled, there is bound to be waste due to manure. 


As far as stalling all day, most of the top show horses in the world are stalled all day. Very few see turnout.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm the problem with venting a little or asking questions of a somewhat delicate nature online is that sometimes people misread your posts or misinterpret your posts and take them out of context.

People keep saying things like 'most of the worlds top show horses are stalled 24/7 and never see turn out'......I'm not talking about a top show horse.....this is a good example of poor reading comprehension.

Oh, yes, free choice hay....sure, good......how about free choice hay, sweet feed, mash, barley and chaff on top, twice a day....

Originally I opened this thread in good spirit......

Thanks to you who 'got' my drift.....

Let's just call this one a day......

Just for the record, I'm not stirring the pot at the barn, I don't do that (I was so curious as to what you guys thought I came on here to see - better than gossiping at the barn and creating trouble) as long as that particular boarder doesn't abuse me like she has the others she will be just fine, with her stall bound, overweight, under exercised, beautiful and totally under appreciated horse.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> People keep saying things like 'most of the worlds top show horses are stalled 24/7 and never see turn out'......I'm not talking about a top show horse.....this is a good example of poor reading comprehension.


Actually I both read and comprehended. Maybe it was you who did not... the point was that many horses live in a stall 24/7, in fact the most expensive horses in the world tend to. Obviously this horse is not one of them - however he is in good company. 



Muppetgirl said:


> Oh, yes, free choice hay....sure, good......how about free choice hay, sweet feed, mash, barley and chaff on top, twice a day....


And this would be new information. If I knew the unknown, I'd probably have a decent career as a clairvoyant.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Actually I both read and comprehended. Maybe it was you who did not... the point was that many horses live in a stall 24/7, in fact the most expensive horses in the world tend to. Obviously this horse is not one of them - however he is in good company.
> 
> 
> 
> And this would be new information. If I knew the unknown, I'd probably have a decent career as a clairvoyant.


I do recall stating that the horse was being fed up like a Thanksgiving turkey....did I not? 
Regardless of all this niggling back and forth, which is just tedious and tiresome, free choice hay works for some horses, not all, and it is not recommended for easy keepers.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I think nearly anyone and everyone who has boarded somewhere has seen horses whose care they would find lacking, in one way or another. Since where I ride, the horses live outside 24/7 no matter the weather, ANY kind of all day stalling feels wierd to me. But, to someone else, seeing our horses out in the rain and snow, they must think we have rocks for brains to leave them out there.
> My point being, it's not uncommon for us horse people to judge each other's care standards. You might find yourself on the being judged end of that equation at some time. It can happen.
> 
> I do agree that it seems like a sad situation for the horse, and unfortunately, there is not much you can do since horses are "owned" by humans and subject to their whims. For your own protection, just tread very lightly becuase these kind of things invariably come back to bite you in the rear. Ask me how I know. (meaning I have made this mistake myself)


Yes Tiny, for sure I've been treading lightly, in fact at the barn I just carry on as usual, and watch and listen....I can see what's going on. Yes I've been on the tail end of being judged (I hosed the sweat and dirt of my horses girth and legs after I rode him everyday and everyone thought I was nuts.....I just didn't want her to get a girth rash????). But people still looked at me cross-eyed, but I was working in the best interest of the animal...or so I thought. 
Yes it is a sad situation for the horse, there is nothing I can do about it.
Karma is a *****, and she does not forget.....I'm not going to stir the pot, I'm positive the rest of the staff have stirred it enough.
I know it's an unhealthy situation for a somewhat healthy horse (apart from being overweight) and it will show in his legs, hooves, heart, muscles (a muscle not being used, is a muscle not alive) ....it's already showing in his attitude.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

::backing away slowly::
Muppet, I see your concerns as legitimate. But, sweetie just take a deep breath and put yourself in that owners situation. I'm considering buying a horse that cannot be ridden or let out with other horses and I might be making the same requests for her...I suggest you do befriend her, invite her for a ride...perhaps gently requesting why her special request (using a friendly, curious tone of voice)...other than that, it's the only advice I have. Goodluck!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

AbsitVita said:


> ::backing away slowly::
> Muppet, I see your concerns as legitimate. But, sweetie just take a deep breath and put yourself in that owners situation. I'm considering buying a horse that cannot be ridden or let out with other horses and I might be making the same requests for her...I suggest you do befriend her, invite her for a ride...perhaps gently requesting why her special request (using a friendly, curious tone of voice)...other than that, it's the only advice I have. Goodluck!


Haha no need to back away. Well in your situation it's a legitimate reason for no riding or turn out. That's fine. In this case it's not. The horse is taken to a show about once every 4 months as far as I know.....I could and can understand a world class performance horse who is exercised vigorously and maintains a level of fitness well beyond the normal everyday horse.....but this is NOT a performance animal by any stretch of the imagination....the only thing it performs is breath in - breath out - poop and the occasional 15 minute walk and perhaps a little trot around the arena........this is a beautiful animal.....maybe at night he opens his stall door and races around n the arena?. 

I'll be decent to the owner, hey we all have our own battles to fight and only we can fight them right? Also, everyone has something to offer.....


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha no need to back away. Well in your situation it's a legitimate reason for no riding or turn out. That's fine. In this case it's not. The horse is taken to a show about once every 4 months as far as I know.....I could and can understand a world class performance horse who is exercised vigorously and maintains a level of fitness well beyond the normal everyday horse.....but this is NOT a performance animal by any stretch of the imagination....the only thing it performs is breath in - breath out - poop and the occasional 15 minute walk and perhaps a little trot around the arena........this is a beautiful animal.....maybe at night he opens his stall door and races around n the arena?.
> 
> I'll be decent to the owner, hey we all have our own battles to fight and only we can fight them right? Also, everyone has something to offer.....




One can only hope! At any rate, you made me fall out of my chair laughing!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I liked the thanksgiving turkey part. thanks for the laugh


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

OP.. I dont see anything wrong with saying " isnt that a bit odd?" since everyone who boards someplace undoubtedly has experienced people with very different views on what constitutes 'what is the "right" thing to do. My horses are on pasture board, so I would find a horse inside 24/7 to be out of the norm as well. And my curiosity would be piqued. You certainly were not suggesting maybe you should take him out for a good workout when his owner was not looking =) I would be curious too... and what is wrong with a little random chat here between friends! ( and now you have ME wondering too!)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Muppet-I have a couple of thoughts. !.) you are getting started in reining. Get used to the "no turn out" bit. Most top show barns DO NOT turn out.

2.) I would suggest that the BO educate the owner on Laminitis/founder in drafts and draft crosses. When I bought mine almost 20 yrs ago, I was told NEVER, EVER give grain. Since which time the battle has been on to keep the weight off. Literally these horses do better living on very, very little. Feel free to look at the thread I started today since I have a feeling my guy, who is now on a free lease has been overfed by someone very well meaning. Perhaps the owner does not know how overfeeding her horse can lead to permanent damage and pain? My 1/2 clyde (who weight tapes right now, so I am told, at about 1800#) lives on one CUP of pellets twice a day and one FLAKE of hay twice a day......He was being overfed and now is very sore. Please ask the BO, as it is not your business, so to speak, to educate the owner.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Muppet-I have a couple of thoughts. !.) you are getting started in reining. Get used to the "no turn out" bit. Most top show barns DO NOT turn out.
> 
> 2.) I would suggest that the BO educate the owner on Laminitis/founder in drafts and draft crosses. When I bought mine almost 20 yrs ago, I was told NEVER, EVER give grain. Since which time the battle has been on to keep the weight off. Literally these horses do better living on very, very little. Feel free to look at the thread I started today since I have a feeling my guy, who is now on a free lease has been overfed by someone very well meaning. Perhaps the owner does not know how overfeeding her horse can lead to permanent damage and pain? My 1/2 clyde (who weight tapes right now, so I am told, at about 1800#) lives on one CUP of pellets twice a day and one FLAKE of hay twice a day......He was being overfed and now is very sore. Please ask the BO, as it is not your business, so to speak, to educate the owner.


Yes Frank, you have some valid points....this isn't a reining horse, it's well just kind of a horse, although I did decipher that it's not sore, because it was pulled out of its stall (for the first time in I don't know how long) and raced around the arena while it was whacked with a crop for being a little too energetic (surprise surprise) and then it was put away....probably for another two weeks probably......I guess the owner is protecting her horse from the harms of fresh air, sunlight and exercise.....

I have also wondered about the effects this would have on his legs and feet...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When you own a horses or horses you soon discover that they give you enough stress without taking on other peoples problems!!!
I have always found that the best way to influence people is through friendship. I do agree that the situation seems rather odd but as others have said - it isn't your business. 
Be pleasant to this person and encourage casual conversation thats not related to how she manages the horse - she may in time feel willing to open up to you - if not at least the atmosphere will be a pleasant one


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> When you own a horses or horses you soon discover that they give you enough stress without taking on other peoples problems!!!
> I have always found that the best way to influence people is through friendship. I do agree that the situation seems rather odd but as others have said - it isn't your business.
> Be pleasant to this person and encourage casual conversation thats not related to how she manages the horse - she may in time feel willing to open up to you - if not at least the atmosphere will be a pleasant one


Actually it's funny you wrote this, I had a nice visit with the owner this passed weekend, mentioned nothing of her horse management, we talked about him in general terms but not in any great detail.....she seemed nice enough.....but she did seem to be focused on 'the little things' ie: a few nose whiskers or a small scrape' she seemed to agonize over it......I just said 'it's alright, they all get the occasional bump or scrape'....'a few nose hairs is ok, I can trim them off if you don't like the look of them' etc etc....just tried to open the window one might say....to be honest, I've seen worse overall.......this is just odd......


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> My 1/2 clyde (who weight tapes right now, so I am told, at about 1800#) lives on one CUP of pellets twice a day and one FLAKE of hay twice a day......He was being overfed and now is very sore.


Alright, I am SO trading horses with you! My 14.2 pony-sized, horse eats 10x that and still doesn't gain weight! 2 flakes of hay was his "snack" yesterday while waiting his turn with the farrier. My BO had to tell her hubby to quit throwing his hay through the window on his door because you can't get in or out of his stall due to the 4ft hay mound in the doorway!


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

It sounds like you most likely have a good idea of what happens even when you're not there, but just in case I will add my two cents. I have two horses, my mare is being leased and then I have a gelding. I'll start by saying I usually go to the barn late in the evening, so when I happen to go out in the morning or earlier in the day I run into people that I don't see on a regular basis. Now a few times I've had the "morning people" make comments insinuating that I don't come out often enough or that my gelding doesn't get out of his stall much. One woman actually said she had never seen him out of his stall before while he was getting his feet done one morning (not true, I saw her walk through the indoor while he was turned out in it with my mare before and rude to say, especially in front of the farrier but anyway...), one asked if he was "just a companion horse", and another dared to call him a "project" to my face before realizing I was his owner. But all of this, is like I said, because they don't see me very often because they come out in the mornings. Partially, I'm sure too because they see the girl leasing my mare with her more often during the day as well. 

I go to the barn 3 nights a week and my gelding is usually exercised for no less than 30 minutes each time, brushed, etc... and turned out on those nights. I think that's pretty good. I do wish he would be turned out a bit more, but that's not for my lack of trying, it's the difficult/lazy BO (don't get me started on that). He did get a bit of a belly there for awhile, but he was not being ignored as these people seem to believe. It really irritates me when I hear these things, and if they cared to actually look at him they'd realize he looks taken care of and his stall is never as filthy as half the other stalls in the barn. I really don't get some people's stupidity. I mean I don't see them, either and yet I don't make rude comments to them.

But this was not meant to imply you're wrong, was just suggesting that something similar could be the case, at least to an extent. Plus it just reminded me of my situation and got me all worked up lol. Sorry to rant on your post.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

SugarNSpice said:


> It sounds like you most likely have a good idea of what happens even when you're not there, but just in case I will add my two cents. I have two horses, my mare is being leased and then I have a gelding. I'll start by saying I usually go to the barn late in the evening, so when I happen to go out in the morning or earlier in the day I run into people that I don't see on a regular basis. Now a few times I've had the "morning people" make comments insinuating that I don't come out often enough or that my gelding doesn't get out of his stall much. One woman actually said she had never seen him out of his stall before while he was getting his feet done one morning (not true, I saw her walk through the indoor while he was turned out in it with my mare before and rude to say, especially in front of the farrier but anyway...), one asked if he was "just a companion horse", and another dared to call him a "project" to my face before realizing I was his owner. But all of this, is like I said, because they don't see me very often because they come out in the mornings. Partially, I'm sure too because they see the girl leasing my mare with her more often during the day as well.
> 
> I go to the barn 3 nights a week and my gelding is usually exercised for no less than 30 minutes each time, brushed, etc... and turned out on those nights. I think that's pretty good. I do wish he would be turned out a bit more, but that's not for my lack of trying, it's the difficult/lazy BO (don't get me started on that). He did get a bit of a belly there for awhile, but he was not being ignored as these people seem to believe. It really irritates me when I hear these things, and if they cared to actually look at him they'd realize he looks taken care of and his stall is never as filthy as half the other stalls in the barn. I really don't get some people's stupidity. I mean I don't see them, either and yet I don't make rude comments to them.
> 
> But this was not meant to imply you're wrong, was just suggesting that something similar could be the case, at least to an extent. Plus it just reminded me of my situation and got me all worked up lol. Sorry to rant on your post.


Oh for sure I understand what you mean! Haha I ride my guy early in the morning, so I don't see all the evening folk, haha they must think my horse is never ridden! I should not hose him and leave his sheet off so that they can see the sweat marks perhaps? 
Yes, the thing is in this situation it's been a well known thing amongst the staff etc....the full time person is in there every night doing night chores, the other full time is in there with afternoon chores.....and we are all there in the morning....this situation is not just something WE THINK is happening, it is happening.....in fact NO TURN OUT is written on the stall door......
I believe the owner fusses too much over all the little things (like whiskers etc) but I think she's missing the big picture....and it might do more harm than good, which is unfortunate for both horse and owner. Kind of reminds me of those kids on that show 'bubble wrap kids'.....


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha Exactly! I've left saddle marks on my gelding once or twice thinking people would see them, but I don't think anyone pays enough attention to notice quite honestly and not hosing him off bothers me so I quit doing that lol.

But I definitely understand where you're coming from. I feel sorry for a bunch of horses at my barn, so many of them are rarely turned out outside. People will come out and turn their horses out in the indoor or even just leave them in the crossties while they clean stalls for a half hour to an hour, ride sometimes, and then just stick them back in their stall. It's like they believe that riding them here and there constitutes as enough exercise that they don't need out. To me, even if they are being ridden enough to stay relatively fit they still need to be turned out for the sake of their minds. Just to be horses. Just to "be" period. Can you imagine how crazy you would be being locked up in a 12 x 12 space 24/7? But no, they always have some kind of excuse like there's too many flies, too sunny (whatever and there are two wooded pastures anyway), too cold, might get hurt. And they are going overboard, trust me. I mean these people are closing up all the barn doors tight and putting winter blankets on their horses because it's getting all the way down to 50 degrees at night. Good lord lol. They looked at me like I was nuts and abusive for putting my two out the other night when the low was supposed to be 49, but if it gets over 70 it's too hot lol. And all you have to do is look at how excited my horses are to go out to see that they love it. The barn owner even acts like this. 

Hopefully they do get put out here and there during the day and I just don't see it, but with how the BO is I seriously doubt it. Sorry to go on again lol but it just makes me crazy. I don't get people.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

SugarNSpice said:


> Haha Exactly! I've left saddle marks on my gelding once or twice thinking people would see them, but I don't think anyone pays enough attention to notice quite honestly and not hosing him off bothers me so I quit doing that lol.
> 
> But I definitely understand where you're coming from. I feel sorry for a bunch of horses at my barn, so many of them are rarely turned out outside. People will come out and turn their horses out in the indoor or even just leave them in the crossties while they clean stalls for a half hour to an hour, ride sometimes, and then just stick them back in their stall. It's like they believe that riding them here and there constitutes as enough exercise that they don't need out. To me, even if they are being ridden enough to stay relatively fit they still need to be turned out for the sake of their minds. Just to be horses. Just to "be" period. Can you imagine how crazy you would be being locked up in a 12 x 12 space 24/7? But no, they always have some kind of excuse like there's too many flies, too sunny (whatever and there are two wooded pastures anyway), too cold, might get hurt. And they are going overboard, trust me. I mean these people are closing up all the barn doors tight and putting winter blankets on their horses because it's getting all the way down to 50 degrees at night. Good lord lol. They looked at me like I was nuts and abusive for putting my two out the other night when the low was supposed to be 49, but if it gets over 70 it's too hot lol. And all you have to do is look at how excited my horses are to go out to see that they love it. The barn owner even acts like this.
> 
> Hopefully they do get put out here and there during the day and I just don't see it, but with how the BO is I seriously doubt it. Sorry to go on again lol but it just makes me crazy. I don't get people.


Yay, someone who gets it! The whole big picture! Haha I love it in the summer because they all ride in the indoor arena and I get the outside one all to myself (it's not fenced) and the footing is better....it's hilarious, it's like they're scared of the great outdoors....what's that called? Agoraphobia?


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

It sounds like the OP is a little upset because she doesn't know everything that is going on. It doesn't matter if you work at the barn or not, I work at two barns, as someone who is either being paid or working off board you simply do as the BO or your supervisor says. You are making guesses as to what is going on. My gelding had to stayed stalled for the reason as he didn't get along with those around him but was as quite as a kitten in a stall. He has hay 24/7 to keep him preoccupied and yes did waste the hay. You are jumping to the conclusion that the owner of the horse is being rude and stuck up because her horse is in and not telling anyone. I didn't tell anyone except for the BO. The other workers didn't ask nor was it their business. She is more then likely paying extra for home being in all day as well. Which unless you are giving her the money to pay the expenses its her money and she is free to do with it as she pleases. I am sure you are going to get all defensive offer this post as you have others but in all honesty you do just work there. Yes your horse is boarded there but again your horse your decision to do with it as you'd want. What if your horse had to be inside all day would you want those coming up and asking you and the passing judgement as you choose not to answer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Runninghot88 said:


> It sounds like the OP is a little upset because she doesn't know everything that is going on. It doesn't matter if you work at the barn or not, I work at two barns, as someone who is either being paid or working off board you simply do as the BO or your supervisor says. You are making guesses as to what is going on. My gelding had to stayed stalled for the reason as he didn't get along with those around him but was as quite as a kitten in a stall. He has hay 24/7 to keep him preoccupied and yes did waste the hay. You are jumping to the conclusion that the owner of the horse is being rude and stuck up because her horse is in and not telling anyone. I didn't tell anyone except for the BO. The other workers didn't ask nor was it their business. She is more then likely paying extra for home being in all day as well. Which unless you are giving her the money to pay the expenses its her money and she is free to do with it as she pleases. I am sure you are going to get all defensive offer this post as you have others but in all honesty you do just work there. Yes your horse is boarded there but again your horse your decision to do with it as you'd want. What if your horse had to be inside all day would you want those coming up and asking you and the passing judgement as you choose not to answer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, no guesses here....Im totally in the loop. Not upset....
The boarder got a warning from the BO yesterday for accusing the staff of 'touching' her horse. (was another staff member, not myself) she thought theyd turned him out or something! Noone touches her horse because she has asked for him to stay in his stall 24/7, however she came to the barn and he had stocked up a little in his legs and she blamed a staff member and ran to the BO, he pretty much td her she was making up stories and had she bothered to think that the horse had stocked up because hes not allowed to come out of his stall....

Vet was called immediately.....diagnosis: stocked up....
Note: She pays the same as everyone else, no special treatment....Ive known the BO for many years, straight shooter, honest guy, easy going.....takes a lot for him to warn anyone.....
Its actually all quite amusing......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Also, of note, when I originally started this thread, I had some sympathy for this boarder and thought perhaps she was being unfairly judged. Since then, a few weeks I guess, my attitude has changed.

One of the first things she said to me was ' the farrier is a piece of sh** I wouldn't use him, he ruined my horse' I just nodded. What could I say? I had been told by many people I trust and use him that he was very good at his job. This girl is early twenties, who is she to mess with this mans livelihood, this is how he makes his money and feeds his family. Anyway, it has been recently come to light that she has been either told to leave a barn and forced to leave another due to the drama she leaves in her wake.....

Remember everyone, I'm on shutdown at the barn, I just look and listen.....she is creating drama of her own each time she walks in the door and opens her mouth.....she can make her own bed and lie in it....I just want to do my chores and ride my horse in peace

Note: in regards to if my horse had to be in 24/7.... No worries, there'd be a good reason, I'm open to sharing if someone is curious.....what's going to happen if I tell them?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Also, would like to quit yapping about this to be quite honest.....it's hard enough to listen to the staff in my ear on my days 'on'....and it's hard to write and explain everything all the time, it has caused a few misunderstanding right from the get-go......

It's exactly as I have written it, I wouldn't say it if I didn't know it was fact......

It was and is just an unusual situation, to me and many others.......was curious to thoughts....not asking to have people tell me I don't know what's going on....Ive seen it, lived it, heard it.....I'm in a position to relay what I know is fact.....while being sensitive to confidentiality issues.......


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

So long as he's not skinny it's the owners business not yours. Speaking out, or doing against her wishes would make you a barn witch. There's much about this horse you may not know (difficult to handle/health issues etc).


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Socalgirl said:


> So long as he's not skinny it's the owners business not yours. Speaking out, or doing against her wishes would make you a barn witch. There's much about this horse you may not know (difficult to handle/health issues etc).


Listen, read the thread. The owner is a trouble maker, she has accused one of the staff of hurting her horse, that's a pretty serious accusation! She is the barn witch. No one touches her horse, we are all too busy!! It is my business, because I have to deal with this animal in one way or another, not you. 

Did you happen to notice how old this thread is.....????

By the time you read this response, the boarder will probably be out on her a** scouring the country side for another barn to torment.

If ALL the staff at the barn have issue with her, including the BO, and some of the boarders have claimed to want to physically attack her, who's problem do you think that is? Hers not mine, she is the common factor in all the drama she has created in not one, but three known barns.

I get along very well with all the staff, the BO and all the boarders I have met so far. I have a good work ethic and I assist the boarders who cannot be there all the time by walking their horses, removing and reapplying bandages etc etc....and I do this just because I'm there and I can, I go out of my way......because I care, it's not something I HAVE TO DO. I understand what it's like to board a horse. 

It's pretty hard to mind your own business when it's your job.......

Also, you say there's much about this horse I don't know....the owner raves at all the staff.....what isn't to know....I don't even have to ask, if she has me in earshot she's talking a hundred miles a minute....just nod, aha aha, nod.....
One day she says, you can't tie him up, hes crazy.....the next day he stands tied up for 45min in the alley way, half asleep.......One day he's lame, the next day he's getting his a** whipped in the arena.....it's truly truly bizarre. 

It's an odd and bizarre situation, it is exactly as I've said.......


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know this is an older post! I read through it all and had to write 

It seems to me like she has a some kind of OCD, over controlling issuses and either a hypochondriac or those people who always say theres somethingor create something medically wrong when there isnt but crave the attention they get from people and doctors. It seems like more than a horse issue and more like a psychological problem and the horse is just subjected to it. 

It is sad! I dont understand stalling a horse 24/7 in the first place even if its a show horse. Looks dont benefit or take away from the performance. Making it look nice is one thing but I think going beyond that is nonsense. A horse isnt an object or toy model. Thats just my opinion though. 

Any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Listen, read the thread. The owner is a trouble maker, she has accused one of the staff of hurting her horse, that's a pretty serious accusation! She is the barn witch. No one touches her horse, we are all too busy!! It is my business, because I have to deal with this animal in one way or another, not you. ..... Blah blah blah "
> 
> I honestly dont care how old the thread is. It was close to the top of the forum and I replied. So I didn't read the comments. Sorry I have a life. i read the initial post, reply so I can participate in contests, etc. You don't need to go on a rant defending yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Socalgirl said:


> Muppetgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, read the thread. The owner is a trouble maker, she has accused one of the staff of hurting her horse, that's a pretty serious accusation! She is the barn witch. No one touches her horse, we are all too busy!! It is my business, because I have to deal with this animal in one way or another, not you. ..... Blah blah blah "
> ...


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Perhaps everyone may want to consider cooling out a bit.

The OP posted a question/story that many others would no doubt find intruiging, or at the least have experienced during their boarding time...She expressed her opinions eloquently, did not chew anyone's head off, though some were quite abrupt with her for some reason(?) and kept responding to the questions/statements some presented which made her look as if she had something to prove.

That is the ONE thing I don't understand about this forum. Someone just discusses some simple issue happening in their life, brings up some question which may or may not be "their business" but whatever--it's an INTERNET FORUM, not a HOSTILE WORK ENVIRONMENT...if I think someone is discussing something which is OUTRIGHT rude or inappropriate, I might (*MIGHT*) comment to that end...otherwise I usually move on.

Who here has SUCH a conflict-free life that we need to go seeking out arguments, put others down, attack others for unwarranted behaviors, and the like, ON THE INTERNET? I sure don't!

I know internet gives people this whole "freedom" to be rude to others and "get away with it" where they would not be able to do so in "real life"...doesn't matter...doing unto others doesn't STOP simply because we are on the COMPUTER...there are STILL "others" at the other end of the screen.

I simply love this forum, and nearly ALL the members here regularly have helped me or someone else tremendously at one time or other simply by offering kind and well thought out advice or information. This ugly (IMHO) part of forum life seems SO unnecessary. If you are in a bad, argumentative mood, *perhaps* hold your response to a post that might hurt another until you've had time to decide if it's REALLY worth it to you to comment, and then how you comment maybe will be slightly less...aggressive. _ Assertive_? That's warranted many times. Aggressive? That can hurt...and we all hurt enough in this life w/o coming to HF to be bullied! :wink:

Muppetgirl held her own VERY well, and as I saw it, she had concern for a horse at her barn...something we all have likely felt at one time or other...(HOPEFULLY!). I liked her steady, non-reactive way of responding to some of the snarkier comments here...I probably should not have posted this, but c'mon guys! We can get along! Short of someone writing that they are DOING something IDIOTIC or hurting another person or a horse, do any of us NEED to get ANGRY at their post? Would we act that way were they standing right in front of us? If so, well, then be yourself and go for it; certainly! But if not, then IMO the HF doesn't have any reason to allow us to bring out that part of our personality while we hide behind our computer!

I hope this situation HAS resolved, Muppetgirl, because I agree that it is SO very tough on any horse to be on stall rest 24/7, especially when it isn't medically warranted and there are people there WILLING to make it possible for this sweet sounding horse to get some time out...Yes, this isn't my horse, and isn't my business, but we are all equine "advocates" as horse lovers, and we all KNOW that being enclosed with ammonia vapors from urine (even in the cleanest of barns) and feces in the hooves, (again, 24/7 standing in a stall doesn't allow hooves to dry out fully regardless of HOW clean that stall is!) not to mention being apart from other equines, not running around freely at all(?), (if physically ablebodied enough to do so) and getting blood pumping and just, well, keeping the mind active and "being a horse" is detrimental to all horses, and is only generally acceptable if the medical risk of doing such outweighs that of keeping the horse IN all the time...A horse needs to be a horse, and most of us, I think, agree about that at the least, even if HOW "being a horse" looks to the world may be different in people's minds...24/7 stall rest RARELY looks like "being a horse" to many people. 

Just my opinions, and please feel free to disagree, but I appreciated Muppet's post just as I appreciate most all HF posts...Hey-people post about what color tack would look best on their horse! That's great! But let's not rank on a person who isn't saying they are in "charge" of this non-owned horse, but they are simply concerned for it...and wanted some opinions as to why it would be in the position it is, and perhaps, if anyone knew how best to try and educate the owner...not BULLY, not PERSUADE, just educate and allow the owner to make their best decision.

I know a lot of folks say, "If it isn't YOURS, DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT!" and I get that people don't want others MESSING with their horses and having OPINIONS about what THEY do, thus do not like threads like this. But it is human nature to care, and to be concerned, and I do not believe Muppet was "gossipping"...I see her post as genuine, non-intrusive, and not overbearing.:wink:

End rant, B2H :wink:


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm new here and I had to read the whole thread to understand. I would be curious as well as to why a horse is being kept in a stall 24/7. I'm also one that will stall for a reason as well. Even though my friends think I'm nuts for doing it. I commend muppetgirl for her caring attitude and would say you can come to my barn anytime. I would of course tell you exactly why I had my horses in even if it was nuts. =) If we do not care for each other and our animal counterparts then our humanity has gone right in the manure heap.


----------

